# BRAND NEW Laptop making a clicking noise.



## Honos (Jan 28, 2010)

:wave: Hello everyone, I have asked this question before but I think it was in the wrong place on the forum so I put it here. Sorry if this is wrong I'm new here.

Okay I just brought a BRAND NEW HP Pavillion 3108TX laptop and just got it home and completed the startup. I have noticed however that even when doing nothing the laptop makes a clicking noise (However it clicks alot more when running things like IE8). This "Click" always varies from 3 times in 10 seconds to once every couple of minutes, it also sometimes does a double click. Also some of the "Clicks" are louder/deeper than the others and often at different tones.

The HDD is a Hitachi 1TB 7200rpm Hard Drive if it matters and is broken up into OS (450GB) Data (465GB) Recovery (15GB) and HP Tools (100MB)

I have already scanned the HDD using F2 on startup and have also run Erroring Checking on both the major drives. 

Help me? Will I need to take it back :sigh: or is this natural for it?

Also I am only GUESSING :4-dontkno that it is the HDD because I'm not using anything out like the CD Drive...


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

run http://mersenneforum.org/gimps/p95v259.zip prime95. Extract to a folder, run it, click on just tress testing. and leave the default option to do blend test. click ok. This will heat up your processor fast so your fan will kick on. Leave it on for a while until you're sure the fan is not causing the clicking noise. 

clicking noise could be coming from your sound.. usually that issue doesn't sound like a clicking sound, but a faint beeping sound. If this is your issue you'll also be able to hear it with headphones. 

Eject your optical drive and see if you keep hearing the clicking sound, if so and the optical drive lens isn't moving or motor spinning then you know its not the optical drive. 

If its none of these it must be the hard drive. Hold your ear up to it while its running and try to verify that its coming from the hard drive. 

In either case if you just bought it you might want to go get it replaced at the store.


----------



## Honos (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay so I took it back to the store for them to look at and this was more or this their answer. "It is the noise the fan makes as it starts to run faster and as it slows down or stops." They say it is this and not the HDD because the click is coming from the top right of the keyboard where the fan is and not the bottom left where the HDD is (Can anyone confirm this?) He also said it is not a "Click" as such but a Windows 7 sound getting played (Like a error beep) and that is why I still hear it on mute. So can anyone else confirm this as right? Preferably others who own the same laptop (HP 3108TX) and that can test it themselves. 

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

use the hatachi one


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Honos said:


> Okay so I took it back to the store for them to look at and this was more or this their answer. "It is the noise the fan makes as it starts to run faster and as it slows down or stops." They say it is this and not the HDD because the click is coming from the top right of the keyboard where the fan is and not the bottom left where the HDD is (Can anyone confirm this?) He also said it is not a "Click" as such but a Windows 7 sound getting played (Like a error beep) and that is why I still hear it on mute. So can anyone else confirm this as right? Preferably others who own the same laptop (HP 3108TX) and that can test it themselves.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like hes giving you the run around. win 7 error beeps don't play even with mute on. clicking noises or error beeps are not suppose to happen when the fan starts and stops. If you just bought it demand a replacement.. who cares about their opinion.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i agree it sounds like a typical fob off,with them trying to avoid their responsibility to fix it


----------

